
Litho: A declarative UI framework for Android - tilt
http://fblitho.com/
======
ubercow
Seems like the Android equivalent of Facebook's existing framework
ComponentKit [1]

1: [http://componentkit.org/](http://componentkit.org/)

------
zserge
Another React-like alternative is Anvil -
[http://trikita.co/anvil/](http://trikita.co/anvil/)

------
52-6F-62
I have a bit of a bone to pick with Facebook here. I just checked the commit
dates on this project, and the repo was posted inside of a month after I filed
an issue on the draft-js repo linking to a project of mine with the very same
name. (In fact it's the name of a larger project who's repo is private, but I
named a component developed for the project (using draft-js) to a public repo
in order to release it to support the community building around the draft-js
framework.)

I'm not saying anything conclusively here except somebody neglected to do any
due diligence. A search on Github would have revealed the project name already
existed.

edit: The domain name was registered on March 9, 2017 -- four days after my
project was posted to one of Facebook's open source repositories.

If anybody has any information on who I can contact about this I would greatly
appreciate it.

------
SpacePotatoe
So react-native is passé?

~~~
agnostic1538
I would ask, may Litho be used by react-native?

~~~
ch0wn
Both React Native and Litho use Yoga[0] under the hood for layout, so there
are already some shared underlying parts. I'm not familiar enough for RN in
practice to say whether you could plug Litho Components into RN apps.

[0] [https://facebook.github.io/yoga/](https://facebook.github.io/yoga/)

~~~
52-6F-62
Just wanted to nudge you to ask if you would have a look at my above comment
on this thread.

Were you by chance on this project, or know of how I can get in touch with
somebody who oversees things like this?

